# Eis kauen



## MasterXoX (19. Juni 2010)

Hiho

Die Frage fiel mir eben grade beim Eis essen ein.

Könnt ihr Eis kauen? (Eiscreme, Eis am Stiel etc.)
ich kann das nicht. Wenn ich draufkaue krieg ich so nen komischen Kälteschock in den Zähnen oder im Mund.
Ein Freund von mir aber, der kann Eis kauen. Warum er und ich nicht? Galileo Mystery^^

PS: Google hat nur Müll rausgefunden, vll. weiß es ja im allseits bekannten Buffed Forum jemand^^


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Juni 2010)

Hat mit den Zähnen und den Nerven, die da drin sitzen, zu tun.
Du hast dann, wie viele Millionen andere Menschen, kälteempfindliche Zähne.
Vollkommen normal.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kann es und bin stolz drauf!

Du hast warscheinlich nur zu sensible Zähne/Zahnfleisch welche die Kälte nicht ab kann keine sorge: Du bist nicht allein ;D


----------



## TheGui (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kaus immer!


----------



## Soramac (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Eiswuerfel gekaut letztens. Keine Probleme (:


----------



## Vranthor (20. Juni 2010)

Eis kauen ist das beste was es gibt. (: 

Ich kann es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab Eiswuerfel gekaut letztens. Keine Probleme (:



Dito.. ist im Sommer teilweise echt erfrischend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Eis kauen ist das beste was es gibt. (:
> 
> Ich kann es auch.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würds auch gern können, aber ich kanns nicht ^^
Kann man sich das eig. antrainieren?


----------



## Ykon (20. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich würds auch gern können, aber ich kanns nicht ^^
> Kann man sich das eig. antrainieren?



Mit halbwegs einwandfreien Zähnen udn Zahnfleisch kann das jeder. Also lauf ins Bad, schnapp dir die Zahnbürste und fang an zu trainieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Eis kauen. Ist überhaupt kein Problem für mich. 

das mach ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nicht mit den Schneidezähnen Eis abbeißen...ich sterbe wenn ich das tuen würde. :O


----------



## MasterXoX (20. Juni 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mit halbwegs einwandfreien Zähnen udn Zahnfleisch kann das jeder. Also lauf ins Bad, schnapp dir die Zahnbürste und fang an zu trainieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kapier ich ned ^^


----------



## Breakyou (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kanns und machs auch :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mit den Schneidezähnen Eis abbeißen...ich sterbe wenn ich das tuen würde. :O



Jap ich kanns auch nur mit den Backenzähnen


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2010)

Ahhh, wer lutscht denn Eis bitte?

Das dauert ja 100 Jahre mit dem dummen Gelutsche. (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Eis kaufen, auspacken, schmatz schmatz weg.
So essen Männer Eis!


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2010)

Eis is zum lutschen da und nicht zum kauen. Hat man doch viel mehr davon wie wenn man es verfressen runterschlingt.


----------



## Manowar (20. Juni 2010)

Eis lecken geht ja mal gaaarnicht .. da reicht mir die Kühlung nicht aus *g*


----------



## Crystania (20. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eis kaufen, auspacken, schmatz schmatz weg.
> So essen Männer Eis!



Und ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

eis wird grundsätzlich gekaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2010)

Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der gerne leckt?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der gerne leckt?



beim eis bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Juni 2010)

also ich lecke Eis, kauen geht garnicht. Ich gelte als Genießer^^

Wie in Frankreich: Es gibt keine Fettsäcke, nur Gourmets


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kann auch Eis kauen und bin auch Stolz darauf!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Negative an der Sache ist, dass ich dann ständig mein Eis zu schnell aufesse und ein 'Hirnfrost' oder sowas in der Art bekomme.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das als ich klein war immer gemacht und auch beibehalten.

Iwie hass ich Lecken weils zu lang dauert und das Eis dann teilweise schmilzt.
Ich hasse geschmolzenes Eis, find ich iwie eklig so blöd das auch klingen mag o.O Mir vergeht da dann der Appetit...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Juni 2010)

mir vergeht der Appetit bei der Geschichte hier (vorsicht!)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/158315-resterauntfuhrer-durch-larngrat/

dann reden wir nochmal darüber, ob geschmolzenes Eis wirklich eklig ist.


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

Ich kann zwar Eis kauen, aber wieso sollte ich das tun, ich genieße lieber mein Eis.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Lol ich hab gerade "Eis klauen" gelesen....leider kann ich Eis nur mit den Backenzähnen kauen....gerade noch....


----------



## EisblockError (20. Juni 2010)

Also ich ziehe es vor wenn man mich lutscht oder leckt, beißen find ich nicht so pralle >.<


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe es vor wenn man *mich* lutscht oder leckt, beißen find ich nicht so pralle >.<



Fail?

Dich lecken?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Fail?
> 
> Dich lecken?!
> 
> ...



Du begreifst den nicht, oder?


----------



## Petersburg (20. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der gerne leckt?



Der Satz muss in meine Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe es vor wenn man mich lutscht oder leckt, beißen find ich nicht so pralle >.<



jooo ... kann unter umständen böse ausgehen =/ dann sitzt man da wieder 2 wochen mit nem eisbeutel im schritt und kann nicht laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (20. Juni 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jap ich kanns auch nur mit den Backenzähnen



Genau das!
Abbeißen kann ich überhaupt nicht, aber dann lässig zerkauen, kein Problem!

Dieser Thread kratzt auch hart an der "komplett überflüssig"-Grenze oder?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (20. Juni 2010)

Das hat ganz einfach damit zutun, wie weit die Zahnhälse frei liegen. 
Wenn man die Zähne zu stark putzt kratzt man sich gern mal etwas Zahnfleisch mit ab -> Zahnhals liegt frei -> seeeeeeeehr empfindlich -> kein Eis kauen...

Und ich kann Eis kauen (mit den Backenzähnen) aber nicht abbeisen... das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.
ich hätte deswegen gerne einen Behindertenausweis (wegen Parkplätzen...) 

Ich sage mir immer: Leute die in Eis beisen können putzen sich einfach nicht die Zähne. Punkt Aus Ende

edit: omg, bevor ich noch mehr geflamet werde: Man muss nicht alles tot ernst nehmen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich sage mir immer: Leute die in Eis beisen können putzen sich einfach nicht die Zähne. Punkt Aus Ende



Eine sehr limitierende Theorie, die die Realität zu sehr einschränkt.

Es könnten auch:

- Leite mit einem Gebiss sein

- Mutanten ohne Zahnhälse

- Eskimos

- Masochisten

- professionelle Eisbeisse mit jahrelanger Übung

- Androiden oder Cyborgs

- Illuminaten


----------



## Manowar (21. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Du begreifst den nicht, oder?



Dafür erntet er aber die dicksten Kartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





boonfish schrieb:


> Ich sage mir immer: Leute die in Eis beisen können putzen sich einfach nicht die Zähne. Punkt Aus Ende



Ich sag mir auch: Leute die im Rollstuhl fahren, sind zu faul zum laufen..
Mal ernsthaft, blödere Theorien hast du keine? *g*

Ich beisse schon mein Leben lang Eis und hatte nie auch nur irgendein Problem mit meinen Zähnen..
Keine Löcher, kein Karies, kein was-weiß-ich.


----------



## boonfish (21. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich sag mir auch: Leute die im Rollstuhl fahren, sind zu faul zum laufen..
> Mal ernsthaft, blödere Theorien hast du keine? *g*
> 
> ...



Na zum Glück weißt du, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war...


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Das hat ganz einfach damit zutun, wie weit die Zahnhälse frei liegen.
> Wenn man die Zähne zu stark putzt kratzt man sich gern mal etwas Zahnfleisch mit ab -> Zahnhals liegt frei -> seeeeeeeehr empfindlich -> kein Eis kauen...
> 
> Und ich kann Eis kauen (mit den Backenzähnen) aber nicht abbeisen... das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.
> ...


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Leute, die sich zu stark die Zähne putzen (was ungesund ist), zerstören sich dadurch die Du beschrieben hast, ihr Zahnfleisch. Wenn man normal Zähne putzt, zerstört mans nicht. Schmerzen beim Eisessen kommen entweder von den durch Dich beschriebenen blanken Zahnhälsen, dass der Zahnschmelz angegriffen ist oder aber bei undichten Füllungen und Kronen. Das bedeutet also in jedem dieser Fälle, dass man sich nicht richtig die Zähne putzt. Fazit: Die Leute, deren Zähne *nicht* schmerzen, wenn sie Eis essen, haben in der Regel gesündere Zähne als die Leute, bei denen es schmerzt.
Helfen tut da putzen und/oder zum Zahnarzt gehn.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juni 2010)

Zu behaupten, dass Schmerzen beim Eisessen von schlechter Zahnhygiene kommen, ist nicht richtig. Meine Zähne sind sehr gut, ich gehe regelmßig zum Zahnarzt und habe keine einzige Füllung, aber trotzdem reagieren sie empfindlich, wenn ich auf Eis (ich esse nur Wassereis) herumbeisse. Empfindliche Zähne müssen nicht automatisch mit schlechter Mundhygiene zu tun haben. Helle Zähne sind beispielsweise immer etwas anfälliger und schmerzempfindlicher als gelblichere Zähne.


----------



## Ugnar (21. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zu behaupten, dass Schmerzen beim Eisessen von schlechter Zahnhygiene kommen, ist nicht richtig. Meine Zähne sind sehr gut, ich gehe regelmßig zum Zahnarzt und habe keine einzige Füllung, aber trotzdem reagieren sie empfindlich, wenn ich auf Eis (ich esse nur Wassereis) herumbeisse. Empfindliche Zähne müssen nicht automatisch mit schlechter Mundhygiene zu tun haben. Helle Zähne sind beispielsweise immer etwas anfälliger und schmerzempfindlicher als gelblichere Zähne.


Du hast mir den Tag versüßt. Endlich mal ein Sinnvoller Beitrag.


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Einzige hier, der gerne leckt?




Ich kann NUR lecken, beißen geht nicht :<


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Juni 2010)

ich kann auch beides xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (21. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ahhh, wer lutscht denn Eis bitte?
> 
> Das dauert ja 100 Jahre mit dem dummen Gelutsche. (
> 
> ...


meine rede 


ich fress mein Eis immer, ich mag das gefühl wen man draufbeisst und merkt wie die eiskristalle splittern


----------



## Ennia (23. Juni 2010)

Jeder Jedi kann Eis kauen.


----------



## Littletall (23. Juni 2010)

Ich esse kein Eis mehr, aber früher, da hab ich es gern gekaut. War zwar immer saukalt, ging aber ganz gut.

*hofft, dass man ein Eis mit alternativem süßstoffen als zucker erfunden wird*


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2010)

Ich kaue gern Eis, und es macht mir nichts aus. DOCH wenn ein kalter Wind weht habe ich vor Kälte stechende Schmerzen in den Zähnen.


----------



## Zangor (24. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ahhh, wer lutscht denn Eis bitte?
> 
> Das dauert ja 100 Jahre mit dem dummen Gelutsche. (
> 
> ...



Ein Gourmet bist Du jedenfalls nicht. 



Littletall schrieb:


> Ich esse kein Eis mehr, aber früher, da hab ich es gern gekaut. War zwar immer saukalt, ging aber ganz gut.
> 
> *hofft, dass man ein Eis mit alternativem süßstoffen als zucker erfunden wird*



Es gibt Eis für Diabetiker, da ist Süßstoff drin glaub ich, gibts sogar schon ewig. Die Sortenvielfalt ist nur etwas einseitig.


----------



## Littletall (24. Juni 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Es gibt Eis für Diabetiker, da ist Süßstoff drin glaub ich, gibts sogar schon ewig. Die Sortenvielfalt ist nur etwas einseitig.




Bringt mir nichts, ich habe kein Diabetes, sondern muss mit dem Fruchtzucker aufpassen und genau das, wird ewig gern als Süßmittel für das Diabetiker-Zeug benutzt. Der normale Zucker besteht nur zu 50 % aus Fruchtzucker, der wäre noch besser für mich ^^

Naja, werd mir wohl doch mal einen Icemaker holen und es selbst probieren.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Naja, werd mir wohl doch mal einen Icemaker holen und es selbst probieren.



Für leckeres, selbstgemachtes Eis braucht man noch nicht mal eine Eismaschine. Da ich keine Milchprodukte zu mir nehme, mache ich mir mein Eis auch immer selbst und das klappt auch ohne Eismaschine wunderbar. Die Zutaten einfach nach Geschmack mischen und dann einfrieren. Das ganze sollte mindestens 
4 Stunden im TK bleiben und alle 30 Minuten umgerührt werden, damit es nicht zu stark gefriert.


----------



## Skrolk (24. Juni 2010)

Lecken oder kauen...das kommt auch bisschen aufs Eis an.
Wenn ich n Becher Häagen Dazs - Cookies & Cream (beste Eis wo gibt), wo der 500ml Becher ~ 6,- Euro kostet.
Da leck ich lieber und genieße das Eis ganz langsam ^.^


----------



## Littletall (24. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Für leckeres, selbstgemachtes Eis braucht man noch nicht mal eine Eismaschine. Da ich keine Milchprodukte zu mir nehme, mache ich mir mein Eis auch immer selbst und das klappt auch ohne Eismaschine wunderbar. Die Zutaten einfach nach Geschmack mischen und dann einfrieren. Das ganze sollte mindestens
> 4 Stunden im TK bleiben und alle 30 Minuten umgerührt werden, damit es nicht zu stark gefriert.



Hast du eine Laktoseintoleranz? Danke für den Tipp ^^


----------



## Deanne (24. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hast du eine Laktoseintoleranz? Danke für den Tipp ^^



Ja, erstens das und zweitens konsumiere ich keine tierischen Produkte. Aber das mit der Laktose war schon ausschlaggebend.

Ein ganz nettes Rezept findest du übrigens hier: Cookies & Cream-Eiscreme

Kann man je nach Geschmack abändern, klappt so gut wie immer.


----------



## Davatar (28. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Für leckeres, selbstgemachtes Eis braucht man noch nicht mal eine Eismaschine. Da ich keine Milchprodukte zu mir nehme, mache ich mir mein Eis auch immer selbst und das klappt auch ohne Eismaschine wunderbar. Die Zutaten einfach nach Geschmack mischen und dann einfrieren. Das ganze sollte mindestens
> 4 Stunden im TK bleiben und alle 30 Minuten umgerührt werden, damit es nicht zu stark gefriert.





Littletall schrieb:


> Hast du eine Laktoseintoleranz? Danke für den Tipp ^^


Und wenn Du dennoch Milch-Eis möchtest: Wir haben als Kinder immer so Eis gemacht, dass wir in diese Eis-Schälchen ein Bisschen Sirup und den Rest mit Milch gefüllt haben. Klingt jetzt vielleicht schräg, ist aber recht lecker. Natürlich weiss ich nicht wies bei Dir mit Sirup aussieht mit dem Zucker, aber da gibts vielleicht ja auch was Sirup-Ähnliches, das Du erträgst.


----------



## Druda (28. Juni 2010)

ich kann Eis auch kauen, aber trotzdem steh ich mehr aufs lutschen, dann genießt man es viel mehr~


----------



## Asayur (29. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es merkwürdig klingt, an manchen tagen könnte ich ganze Eisberge kauen, an anderen muss ich Eis nur ansehen, schon brennt es im Mund *gg*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab Eiswuerfel gekaut letztens. Keine Probleme (:



dito nur wenns zuviel wird dann gibts kälteschockkkkkkk im mund und gehirngefrierbrand :O


----------

